# SW Emerald vs SW Duration Exterior spray qualities



## BaronPainter (Apr 7, 2018)

I have an upcoming exterior wood siding and trim repaint job booked. HO had house body and trim painted 9 years ago with SW Duration Exterior flat they want to hire me to repaint. They are leaning toward Duration again and I have NOT used Duration. I have plenty of experience with Emerald Exterior and like the way it sprays, hangs and rolls out.

I have heard that Duration is thicker. For those of you who have used this paint will I notice any differences from Emerald as far as applying the Duration coating? Are there any viscosity numbers I can look up?

Thanks


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

It'll be fine. It is a bit thicker and doesn't go as far so order a little extra.....as far as application though it's nothing special.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Should be no difference in spray application, use the same tips as emerald. I only use Duration as Emerald has no quote price. Between the two, one is not better than the other.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

why are they repainting a lifetime warrantied paint after 9 years? Just a color change?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

PACman said:


> why are they repainting a lifetime warrantied paint after 9 years? Just a color change?


Stop, just stop. You sell the same P&L crap with a "lifetime warranty" and you know its all BS marketing. I can bet bottom dollar you will not give someone paint after 9 years if they came into your store because it had some fade.

Just a smart homeowner who is painting potentially before the lifespan of the product gives out. Less money for prep and repair.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Duration has a bit of a plastic shell like finish on their exterior line. I personally like it, but it's worth bearing in mind. And it's easy to work with.

Also, I personally never try to upsell people on paints unless its certain areas because most people get tired of colors before a lifetime.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Stop, just stop. You sell the same P&L crap with a "lifetime warranty" and you know its all BS marketing. I can bet bottom dollar you will not give someone paint after 9 years if they came into your store because it had some fade.
> 
> Just a smart homeowner who is painting potentially before the lifespan of the product gives out. Less money for prep and repair.


A lifetime warranty is 18 years. Just sayin'. And i took on P&L only because they made me an offer i couldn't refuse. Cali doesn't have any "lifetime warranty" on their products exactly because it IS bs. AND there is no reason whatsoever with today's technology that a high quality paint with proper prep and application shouldn't last twenty years or even much longer. SO It is a legitimate question and i will ask again because it effects the application of this new coat and what prep and/or product is the better of the two. So i ask again, and if you want a true and honest f*ing answer you will answer without being a jacka55. Any REAL paint sales rep SHOULD be asking you the SAME DAMN QUESTION!

Is it a repaint just because they want a color change OR is there some other reason they want to repaint after 9 years. 

I don't sugar coat 5hit just to sell you whatever the f*ck paint i can make the most money on. If you or anyone else can't deal with that then too bad.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Maybe if they HAD any real paint sale reps in Socal we wouldn't be having a communication issue on PT.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

And "Good Morning" to you, PAC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

sorry. I had to drink stale Maxwell house brewed in a 40 year old $5.00 coffee maker this morning. Some things just make me snap i guess.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Never ever a fan of Duration ever. Emerald we like it’s decent and brushes ,rolls much better application wise for sure. At least in our climate.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

just had a customer swear up and down that Duration was the best exterior paint you can buy. Ok, i have no problem with it being his favorite paint. But they are charging him $47 a gallon for flat. Do you think there may be some physiological stuff going on there? Like if he is paying that much it absolutely MUST be the best paint? Kind of like how Starbucks HAS to be the best coffee because it's $8 a cup?


----------

